# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال در مورد رشته ی انتخابی برای کنکور...

## mobin780

*سلام....من امسال اگه دولتی قبول نشم باید برم به پیام نور(وگرنه  ..باید برم سربازی)رشتم هم ریاضی هستش.. برای موقع ثبت نام کنکور می تونم رشته ی انسانی رو انتخاب کنم برای کنکور سال بعد و باید امتحان های رشته ی انسانی رو تو دی ماه بدم یا دیگه لازم نیست  با همون دیپلم ریاضی می تونم تو کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنم.....*.
*لطفا جواب بدید خیلی برام مهمه!!*

----------


## mobin780

یه سوال دیگه هم دارم:من برای بار سوم میخوام امسال کنکور بدم. رشته ی ریاضی هستم و برای جلوگیری از رفتن سربازی توی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم.
میخواستم بدونم که آیا باید از رشته ای که توی پیام نور دارم باید انصراف بدم؟


آیا به این شکله که اگر توی کنکور قبول نشدم ، میتونم پیام نور رو ادامه بدم یا نه؟
اگر قبول بشم چه زمانی باید انصراف بدم؟

----------


## mobin780

up

----------


## 76farshad

نیاز نیست واسه انسانی امتحان بدی،هر وقت قبول شدی دانشگاه بعد برو از پیام نور انصراف بده،اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی هم پیام نورو میتونی ادامه بدی،  موفق باشی

----------


## mobin780

> نیاز نیست واسه انسانی امتحان بدی،هر وقت قبول شدی دانشگاه بعد برو از پیام نور انصراف بده،اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشدی هم پیام نورو میتونی ادامه بدی،  موفق باشی


یعنی من می تونم با دیپلم ریاضی برای سال بعد برای کنکور انسانی ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## 76farshad

> یعنی من می تونم با دیپلم ریاضی برای سال بعد برای کنکور انسانی ثبت نام کنم؟


اره من ک میگم یعنی میشه، تو فکر نباش

----------

